# Logitech MX 700 lädt nicht mehr richtig



## iakchos (9. September 2006)

*Logitech MX 700 lädt nicht mehr richtig*

Hallo,

Die Ladestation von besagtem Nager macht mal wieder Probleme...

Nachdem ich jetzt so meine Techniken entwickelt habe, um überhaupt erst mal Lade-Kontakt zwischen Maus und Station herzustellen (Anfeuchten, Schmirgelpapier, etc.) gibt es seit neuestem folgendes Problem:

Wenn ich die Maus in die Station stelle, sieht alles ganz gut aus, es ertönt aber ca. im Sekundentakt ein ganz leises Klicken.
Die Maus wird dann immer wärmer.

Als ich sie das erste Mal, als das Problem da war aus der Station geholt hab, war sie sogar schon etwas angeschmolzen.

Ich hab schon verschiedene NiMH-Akkus benutzt.
Batterien sind nach besten Wissen und Gewissen eingelegt (Und das sollte ja nicht das Problem sein  )

Der Fehler kam eigtl. von heut' auch morgen, ohne irgendein Ereignis.

Weiß jemand woran es liegen könnte?

mfg iakchos


----------



## Herbboy (9. September 2006)

*AW: Logitech MX 700 lädt nicht mehr richtig*



			
				iakchos am 09.09.2006 16:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Die Ladestation von besagtem Nager macht mal wieder Probleme...
> 
> ...



das hört sich nicht gut an... hast du wikrlich passsende akkus genommen? evtl. dürfen die nicht eine bestimmte AmpereStunden-Kapazität über/unterschreiten... zB bei alten ladegeräten muss man oft von hand einstellen, ob man nun zB 600 oder 1000mAh akkus benutzt - wenn man 600er auf 1000 einstellt, dann können die sehr heiß werden, da der ladestrom von 1000 zu viel ist - wenn du also zu schwache akkus nimmst, zB nur 500er, und die ladestation aber für 1000 aufllädt, dann könnte so was bei rauskommen, wie es dir grad passiert...


kann natürlich auch ein defekt von station oder den leitungen in der maus sein.


----------



## iakchos (9. September 2006)

*AW: Logitech MX 700 lädt nicht mehr richtig*

Mist. 

Das Laden geht nämlich weder mit den originalen, noch mit anderen Akkus gleicher Kapazität.


War schon immer recht praktisch die Maus einfach reinzustellen und immer nen vollgeladenen Akku zu haben. 

*sigh*


----------



## Herbboy (9. September 2006)

*AW: Logitech MX 700 lädt nicht mehr richtig*



			
				iakchos am 09.09.2006 19:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Mist.
> 
> Das Laden geht nämlich weder mit den originalen, noch mit anderen Akkus gleicher Kapazität.
> 
> ...



werden die originalen denn auch heiß, oder laden sie nur nicht? wenn die auch unegwöhnlich heiß werden, dann stimmt was am ladegerät oder der maus nicht. 

ansonsten lad die akkus halt seperat auf. ich hab auch ne schnurlose maus und halt immer 2 ersatzbatterien in der schublade. ist überhaupt kein problem.


----------



## iakchos (9. September 2006)

*AW: Logitech MX 700 lädt nicht mehr richtig*

Das witzige ist: Der Akku lädt, die Kontakte werden nur so heiß.


----------



## Herbboy (9. September 2006)

*AW: Logitech MX 700 lädt nicht mehr richtig*



			
				iakchos am 09.09.2006 19:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Das witzige ist: Der Akku lädt, die Kontakte werden nur so heiß.


und das war früher nicht so? fette die mal leicht ein, also ein ganz kleines bisschen butter zB. evtl. sind die zu "trocken" und leicht oxidiert.


----------



## visioner1 (9. September 2006)

*AW: Logitech MX 700 lädt nicht mehr richtig*



			
				Herbboy am 09.09.2006 20:06 schrieb:
			
		

> iakchos am 09.09.2006 19:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wah! lass die butter weg! das isoliert nur.
Schleif die kontakte an maus und station an dann lädts.
Das klicken kommt von was anderem , was genau das is konnt ich noch nich feststellen , konnte aber beobachten das es im selben takt wie die LED auftritt
=> vermute das ein umschalter einen weg hat .. muss mal aufschrauben und nachsehen


----------



## iakchos (11. September 2006)

*AW: Logitech MX 700 lädt nicht mehr richtig*



			
				visioner1 am 09.09.2006 21:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 09.09.2006 20:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aber die Akkus laden doch! Schleifpapier hab ich schon gemacht.

Ich hab nur festgestellt, dass die Maus erst seit dieses Klicken auftritt beim Laden warm wird.

Naja, werd ich wohl mit der Hand laden.


----------



## visioner1 (14. September 2006)

*AW: Logitech MX 700 lädt nicht mehr richtig*

naja , das die akkus beim laden warm werden ist völlig normal -> damit heizt sich die maus auf .. aber mir kommt grad ne idee worans liegen könnte .. meld mich die tage nochmal


----------



## Herbboy (14. September 2006)

*AW: Logitech MX 700 lädt nicht mehr richtig*



			
				visioner1 am 14.09.2006 23:49 schrieb:
			
		

> naja , das die akkus beim laden warm werden ist völlig normal -> damit heizt sich die maus auf .. aber mir kommt grad ne idee worans liegen könnte .. meld mich die tage nochmal


naja, es "klickt" ja im gegensatz zu früher beim laden, und 





> Als ich sie das erste Mal, als das Problem da war aus der Station geholt hab, war sie sogar schon etwas angeschmolzen.


 SO warm sollten die akkus nun auch wieder nicht werden...


----------



## iakchos (15. September 2006)

*AW: Logitech MX 700 lädt nicht mehr richtig*



			
				Herbboy am 14.09.2006 23:57 schrieb:
			
		

> visioner1 am 14.09.2006 23:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  

Ich hab mir jetzt so sündhaft teure Akkus gekauft, geladen und sie sind seither nicht leer.

Feine Sache.


Wenn dir noch eine göttliche Eingebung hast kannst dus mich ja trotzdem wissen lassen, visioner.


----------

